# Curly Maple Pen & Pencil Set



## BarbS (Nov 8, 2012)

Here is a boxed set I've completed in Curly Maple with Gun Metal Hardware. These are Trimline kits, and the dyed Maple shows off very well, I think. All comments welcome!

This is wood from the same batch I have for sale here at $1 per blank: http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=3563

[attachment=13297]

[attachment=13298]


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2012)

Very pretty wood, and the shape of that pen is the shape I like best. Very well done Barb.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice Barb !
Scott


----------



## Patrude (Nov 9, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Here is a boxed set I've completed in Curly Maple with Gun Metal Hardware. These are Trimline kits, and the dyed Maple shows off very well, I think. All comments welcome!
> 
> This is wood from the same batch I have for sale here at $1 per blank: http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=3563


 fine execution, nice looking pen and pencil, good balance, congrats n thanks for sharing


----------



## JimH (Nov 9, 2012)

Super job Barb! Nice fit and finish.The wood and the kit go together nicely.


----------

